# Biking at Quinta do Crestelo - Seia, Portugal



## rikalar (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello

My wife is attending a meeting (http://www.igc.gulbenkian.pt/empseb17/home/empseb17/) at Seia during 10-15 August. I kindly promised to join her as supportive husband if I can bring my bike...

So if anyone here knows something about this are and possibilities for biking, please let me know. Both MTB and road are of interest but I will bring only one bike. MTB preferred.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

About the meeting I don't know, but Seia is very hot place in August, but have beautiful places for biking. And you have many good food to try it, cheese, sausage very good bread.

Seia are at Serra da Estrela Natural Park, and in August are at red meteo alarm, because the dangerous of mountain fires. But you have many places to ride, places to visit.


----------

